# Baby Pigeon On my Window Sill



## PigeonFriendinPrague (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi, A couple of days ago we found a young feral pigeon on our window sill. We live in a top floor flat and we have pigeons nesting on our roof so we assume that he must have taken a fall or tried some premature flying practice.

He looks fine, our window is fairly well sheltered and although it is raining, it isn't too cold. We've seen a parent pigeon a few times come and feed it but they don't seem to be too regular (having said that, obviously we can't monitor the pigeon 24 hours a day so we might be missing some feeding sessions). We've definitely seen him being fed once per day for the last three days but I'm wondering if there is anything we should do or if we should be more worried. 

He's pooping all over our window sill so I have to assume that he is getting enough food but, I really want the little chap to be ok so I thought I'd post here and ask for tips and or if there is anything that we should be watching out for?

Any help or suggestions would be great!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

How old is the bird? Has he got feathers and is able to walk, but can't fly yet? If so, I would leave him where he is. For long term survival, he will be best off with his parents teaching him where to find food etc. That's something humans can't teach them. Sometimes we want to interfere with good intentions, but that's not always in the bird's best interest.


----------



## PigeonFriendinPrague (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Marina, thanks for the reply. Yes he can walk and he has feathers but still has some of his little yellow baby furry feathers too, especially around his head and on his back.

I was thinking to leave him but, I don't know much about pigeon behaviour so I wasn't sure if the parents would forget about him or neglect him. As I mentioned, we have seen a parent with him once per day but I guess I was expecting them to be with him more. He sleeps alone in a corner which I guess is natural...I presume the parents will stay based in their nest.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for your concern. 

The youngster would only require intervention from you if it was sick, or in danger of a predator attack. Hopefully, the youngster will be flying soon.

The father bird is usually keeping an eye on it from a distance and taken over feeding the baby, as mother may be nesting again. *


----------



## PigeonFriendinPrague (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for you comments SkyKing. I'm just a bit concerned as we only ever see a parent once per day, normally in the morning. I'm sure the parents know what they're doing but I have no idea how many feeds a young pigeon needs.

I was thinking about putting some seed on the window to encourage dad pigeon to come down more but, then I was thinking that maybe other pigeons would come along too. I was also reading about making some warmed seed mixture for the little fella but, I don't want to scare him by shoving stuff out onto his territory!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Best will be to check the droppings. If it gets more every day, then you'll know he is getting fed. Is he grooming himself, flapping his wings etc, then you'll know his fine. But if he sits in a corner, fluffed up, then something is wrong.


----------



## PigeonFriendinPrague (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks Marina, that's great practical advice.

Just to update you (in case anyone is interested)! Our pigeon was fed at least twice yesterday. Dad pigeon always seems to serve breakfast around 7:40AM and yesterday we saw him again around 15:00. Dad was back again this morning so we're a bit happier that the little chap isn't hungry.

Our little fella is definitely walking around, he does sleep puffed up in a corner when it gets dark but seems to be ok during the day. He does sit down quite a lot but not in a 'puffed up' way, more in a "I'm just sitting here having a look at stuff because there's nothing else to do" kind of way. Our balcony does seem to be filling up with pigeon poop more and more each day.

I think he's looking more pigeony day by day too. His wings look a lot bigger and more solid than when he first landed. I think he still has work to do on his tail feathers as they look pretty stubby still. He still has a few yellow baby feathers hanging around but they're beginning to fall off.

We've also noticed when we leave the flat that there's always an adult pigeon sitting on the ledge directly above our window sill. We assume this is the original nesting place and that daddy/mummy pigeon are looking out for him.

Feeling a bit happier and more hopeful now! Thanks everyone.


----------

